
"Show HN" React DataGrid DataTable - flexicious
http://www.reactdatagrid.com/
======
flexicious
The only pure React Data Table component that has filtering, paging, sorting,
Left/Right Locked Columns, Grouped Columns, hierarchy, Sub Grids , virtual
(Buffered Rendering) as well as support for Lazy Load

~~~
grzm
Is this your site? If so, and it meets the guidelines, this should likely be a
"Show HN":

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
flexicious
Yes - fixed, sorry new to HN, so still figuring out things.

